# السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .



## قلم حر (27 مايو 2007)

دراسة: معظم المصابين بداء السكري لا يمارسون الرياضة
2324 (GMT+04:00) - 30/01/07





اختبار علاج لمرضى السكري
-------------------------------​*دنفر، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- كشفت دراسة حديثة أن الأفراد المصابين بالنمط الثاني من داء السكري أو المعرضين لخطر الإصابة به، هم الأفراد الذين لا يمارسون أي تمرينات بدنية أو يتجاهلون النصح بالحركة.*
ووفق دراسة أشرفت عليها جامعة دنفر بولاية كولورادو، فإن نسبة أقل من 40 في المائة من هذه الفئة المرضية، تمارس أي تمارين بدنية، بالرغم من دراسة سابقة بينّت قول ثلاثة أرباع مرضى السكري إن أطباءهم نصحوهم بممارسة الرياضة.
وقالت الطبيبة إلين موراتو التي أشرفت على الدراسة إن "على الأفراد ممارسة الرياضة بشكل أكبر، ما نريد إيصاله: هناك سكان معرضون لمخاطر كبيرة يمكنهم الاستفادة من التمرن."
وأضافت أنه بدون ذلك، فإن المرضى المصابين بالنمط الثاني من داء السكري معرضين لتعقيدات صحية تتراوح بين الإضرار بالأعصاب إلى الإصابة بضغط الدم المرتفع.
وقالت موراتو إن الباحثين استطلعوا أوضاع 22 ألف مصاب بالداء في هذه الدراسة الجديدة التي أعلنت نتائجها الجمعة وفق ما نقلته وكالة أسوشيتد برس.
وتقدر المراكز الاتحادية للسيطرة على الأمراض ومنعها إصابة أكثر من 20 مليون أمريكي بداء السكري، منهم 90 في المائة مصابون بالنمط الثاني من هذا المرض الخطير.
وتنصح جمعية مرضى السكري الأمريكية الأفراد بممارسة 30 دقيقة على الأقل من التمرينات الرياضية، بينها المشي السريع.


----------



## قلم حر (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*

دراسة: مشاهدة التلفاز تزيد من مخاطر السكري لدى الأطفال
1700 (GMT+04:00) - 26/05/07




الدراسة حثت الأهل على تقليص فترات مشاهدة أطفالهم المرضى للتلفاز
-------------------------------------------------------------------------​*أوسلو، النرويج (CNN) -- كشفت دراسة نرويجية حديثة أن بقاء مرضى السكري من الأطفال أمام شاشات التلفزة لفترات طويلة، يقلص من قدرتهم على مواجهة المرض ويرفع من مخاطر فقدانهم للسيطرة عليه.*
وأكدت الدراسة التي طالت عدداً من الأطفال المصابين بالسكري من النمط الأولى، التي يحتاج مرضاه لحقن الأنسولين يومياً لعجز أجسادهم عن إنتاجه، أن وجودهم لساعات طويلة أمام التلفاز وتناولهم كميات غير محسوبة من الطعام خلال تلك الفترة يعرضهم لمخاطر صحية مزمنة.
وطلب معدو الدراسة التي ستنشر في العدد القادم من مجلة "العناية بالسكري" منع الأطفال من البقاء أمام التلفاز لساعات طويلة وتشجيعهم بالمقابل على القيام بالمزيد من النشاطات الرياضية.
وتأتي هذه النتائج النرويجية لتواكب ما خلُصت إليه الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب الأطفال قبل فترة، إلى طلب منع الأطفال من مشاهدة التلفاز لأكثر من ساعتين يومياً وفقاً لأسوشيتد برس.
غير أن بعض الخبراء لفتوا إلى جوانب أخرى من الدراسة قد تشير إلى أن الأطفال المصابين بالسكري يشعرون بوهن كبير، يجعلهم يقبلون على متابعة التلفاز لعجزهم عن القيام بأي مجهود.
وشملت الدارسة 538 طفلاً نرويجياً مصاباً بالسكري من النمط الأولى، وهو مرض يصيب أكثر من 30 مليون شخص حول العالم، وقامت على متابعة مستوى السكر في دم الأطفال الذين يشاهدون التلفاز حيث تم رصد ارتفاع بمستوى السكر مع كل ساعة مشاهدة حتى المستويات القصوى بعد أربع ساعات.
وكانت دراسة طبية صدرت العام الماضي قد أكدت أن الأفراد المصابين بالنمط الثاني من داء السكري أو المعرضين لخطر الإصابة به، هم الأفراد الذين لا يمارسون أي تمرينات بدنية أو يتجاهلون النصح بالحركة.
ووفق دراسة أشرفت عليها جامعة دنفر بولاية كولورادو، فإن نسبة أقل من 40 في المائة من هذه النمط المرضية، تمارس أي تمارين بدنية، بالرغم من دراسة سابقة بينّت قول ثلاثة أرباع مرضى السكري إن أطباءهم نصحوهم بممارسة الرياضة.


----------



## قلم حر (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*

أدوية لعلاج السكري قد تزيد من كسور العظام
2137 (GMT+04:00) - 27/04/07




هل يمكن ان يكون لدواء السكري تأثيرات على العظام؟
---------------------------------------------------​*دبي، الامارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- ثمة تقارير تفيد بأن السيدات اللواتي يستخدمن أدوية لعلاج داء السكري، مثل "أفانديا" أو "أفانداميت" أو "أفانداريل"، قد يكن أكثر عرضة لحدوث الكسور من غيرهن من النساء اللواتي يستخدمن أنواعاً أخرى من العلاجات.*
هذا ما أفادت به شركة "غلاكسوسميث كلاين" المنتجة لمجموعة الأدوية الثلاثة تلك، والتي تحتوي في تركيبها على مركب فعال واحد، هو "روزيغليتازون."
منظمة الغذاء والدواء الامريكية، من جانبها، أكدت هذه المعلومات، حيث شددت على ضرورة انتباه الأطباء إلى زيادة نسبة خطورة حدوث الكسور لدى مرضى السكري من النساء، اللواتي يعالجن بالأفانديا.
وتم تعميم هذه المعلومات على جميع الأطباء، من خلال رسالة وجهتها الشركة المنتجة، ونشرتها على الموقع الالكتروني لمنظمة الغذاء والدواء.
وحسب التقارير، فقد تم إعداد الدراسة على 4351 مريضاً، شُخص لديهم حديثاً الاصابة بالداء السكري من النمط 2، ووصف علاج هؤلاء المرضى من بين ثلاث فئات دوائية، هي: روزيغليتازون (أفانديا وشبيهاته)، ميتفورمين (غلوكوفاج)، غليبوريد (ديابيتا وميكروناز).




بعض أدوية السكري تؤثر على عظام النساء بالتحديد.
---------------------------------------------------------​وتمت مراقبتهم لمدة تراوحت بين أربع إلى ست سنوات، وتبين خلال هذا الوقت أن النساء اللواتي تناولن روزيغليتازون كن أكثر عرضة للإصابة بكسور في العظام من النساء اللواتي عولجن بأنواع الأدوية الاخرى، وغالبية الكسور لديهن كانت في الساعد، واليد، والقدم.
كما لوحظ عدم إصابة المرضى الذكور المعالجين بنفس نوع الدواء بأي شكل من أشكال كسور العظام.
وقد ذكرت شركة "غلاكسوسيميث كلاين" المصنعة للدواء، أن الدراسات مازالت مستمرة حول هذا الموضوع، حيث لم يتم حتى الآن معرفة الآلية التي يؤثر بها الدواء على العظام عند النساء.


----------



## قلم حر (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*

نبدأ الآن ببعض من أحدث العلاجات التي يتوقع لها نجاحا للتخلص من هذا المرض في غضون بضعة أعوام ( باٍذن الخالق ) .
نبدأ :

كشف جديد واعد لعلاج جيني للسكري
2135 (GMT+04:00) - 27/04/07




فصل جديد واعد للتصول لعلاج فعال
-----------------------------------​*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة(CNN)-- اكتشف علماء مجموعات من الجينات المتغيرة التي تزيد من احتمال الإصابة بالسكري من الفئة الثانية.*
وقالت أسوشيتد برس إنّ وتماما مثلما ينطوي الاكتشاف على أهمية بالغة، فإنّ الكيفية التي تمّ التوصل بها إليه لا تقلّ أهمية.
وتمّ نشر نتائج العمل الذي قامت ثلاث مجموعات من العلماء تبادلت نتائج أعمالها، على موقع مجلة "علم" الخميس.
وقام العلماء بتحليل الحمض النووي لـ32 ألف شخص في خمس دول بهدف تحديد الأجزاء التي يمكن أن تكون من العوامل الجينية لهذا المرض القاتل.
وتدشّن الطريقة الجديدة التي تمّ العمل بها، عهدا جديدا ثوريا في البحوث الجينية حيث أنّ تلك الأبحاث كانت حتى اليوم تركّّز على اكتشاف تغيّر في جين واحد يعدّ مسؤولا عن المرض.
غير أنّ العوامل القاتلة الأكثر شيوعا في العالم ولاسيما في أمراض القلب والشرايين والسكّري، هي نتيجة تفاعلات معقّدة بين عدة جينات وكذلك أسلوب الحياة الحديثة، بحيث كان من المستحيل فعليا تحديد الجينات المسؤولة.
واكتشف العلماء أربع تحولات جينية لم تكن معروفة حتى اليوم قادرة على زيادة احتمالات الإصابة بالسكري من الفئة الثانية، كما أثبتوا دور ستّة جينات أخرى.
وعلى صعيد متصل، وفي نفس اليوم، أعلنت جماعة علمية أخرى في نيوزيلندا أنّها اكتشفت جينا جديدا يبدو أنه يزيد من احتمال الإصابة بالسكري لدى الأشخاص الذين لا يعانون من السمنة.
ويفتح ذلك الأمل للتوصل إلى طريقة جديدة في العلاج والوقاية من السكري الذي يشهد تناميا حيث أنّ 170 مليون شخص يعاني منه عبر مختلف أنحاء العالم.


----------



## قلم حر (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*

علماء يطورون علاجاً جديداً للسكري عبر زرع الخلايا الجذعية
1800 (GMT+04:00) - 02/05/07




التقنية الجديدة المطورة تشبه عملية إطفاء الكمبيوتر وإعادة تشغيله
---------------------------------------------​*ساوباولو، البرازيل (CNN) -- تمكنت مجموعة من العلماء من تحقيق اختراق جديد على صعيد علاج مرض السكري من خلال تطوير تقنية جديدة تقوم على إعادة زراعة الخلايا الجذعية العائدة للمرضى في أجسامهم.*
وقد أكدت المجموعة في تقرير نشر الثلاثاء في مجلة الاتحاد الطبي الأمريكي، أنها نجحت - من خلال التقنية الجديدة - في علاج 13 مريضاً بمرض السكري من الفئة الأولى التي تصيب صغار السن، من أصل 15 بشكل كامل، مكنهم من الإقلاع عن استخدام حقن الأنسولين والأدوية الأخرى.
وشرح البروفيسور ريتشارد بيرت من كلية نورثوسترن الطبية أهمية هذا الإنجاز لشبكة CNN قائلاً "للمرة الأولى في تاريخ علاج مرض السكري من الفئة الأولى، تمكّن المرضى من الإقلاع نهائياً عن استخدام الأدوية."
وأكد بيرت الذي يترأس الفريق الطبي العامل على المشروع أن المريضين الآخرين لم يتجاوبا مع العلاج لأسباب خاصة باعتبار أن أحدهما مثلاً بدأت معاناته مع المرض بعد تناوله جرعة زائدة من الستيرويد، مما أجبره على العودة لتناول الأنسولين بعد عام واحد فقط.
غير أنه استطرد قائلاً: "لقد مرّت ثلاث سنوات لم يستخدم خلالها سائر المرضى الأنسولين ... لكن لا يسعني بعد أن أقول أننا اكتشفنا علاجاً ... لا نعرف بعد إلى متى سيواصل المرضى حياتهم بشكل طبيعي."
وكان الفريق الطبي العامل على المشروع قد اضطر إلى نقل أبحاثه إلى جامعة ساوباولو البرازيلية، بعدما اصطدم عمله بتجاهل تام من قبل الباحثين الأمريكيين.
يذكر أن مرض السكري من الفئة الأولى يصيب صغار السن نتيجة خلل في جهاز المناعة، يدفع الكريات البيضاء في الدم إلى مهاجمة الخلايا المسؤولة عن إنتاج الأنسولين الطبيعي الذي يحرق السكر في الجسم.
ويتعرض مرضى السكري لمشاكل في جهازهم العصبي، وإلى أمراض القلب والكلى و فقدان البصر، ويعتقد أن مليون شخص مصاب بهذا المرض في الولايات المتحدة وحدها، علماً أن النوع الأكثر شيوعاً هو من الفئة الثانية ويصيب كبار السن.
وتقوم التقنية التي طورها العلماء على عزل الخلايا الجذعية واستخراجها من دم المرضى، قبل أن يتم قتل خلايا جهاز المناعة باستخدام مواد كيميائية خاصة.
ويعاد لاحقاً ضخ الخلايا الجذعية في دماء المرضى لتحفّز خلق خلايا مناعة جديدة من النوع الذي لا يقتل خلايا الأنسولين وقد شبّه الأطباء العملية بإطفاء جهاز الكمبيوتر وإعادة تشغيله أثناء تعرضه لمشاكل.


----------



## قلم حر (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*

لاحظو أن جميع التقارير السابقه هي جديده جدا .
كلها من العام الحالي ( 2007 ) .
مما يوحي أن التركيز على هذا المرض كبير جدا لصنع علاج له .
و أيضا هذا النشاط و التركيز يوحي أيضا بأن العلماء ( و مراكز الأبحاث المتعدده ) متفائلين جدا بصنع العلاج .
و الملاحظ : أن العلاجات المتوقعه تتطرق للعلاج بالخلايا الجذعيه و الجينات ( أحدث العلوم الطبيه ) ... و هوما يتوقع ( بحال وجد العلاج ) أن يكون حلا جذريا لهذا المرض المتعب جدا جدا .


----------



## قلم حر (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*

كبسولة من أعشاب البحر والحديد تغيّر طرق علاج مرضى السكري
1619 (GMT+04:00) - 31/07/07





الكبسولات ستحمل الخلايا المنتجة للأنسولين إلى أكباد المرضى
--------------------------------​*نيويورك، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- نجح فريق طبي أمريكي في إعداد كبسولات بسيطة، تعتمد على مركبات من أعشاب البحر والحديد، قادرة على لعب دور في مواجهة مرض السكري من النمط الأول لدى المرضى الذين ترفض أجسادهم زرع خلايا الأنسولين، الأمر الذي قد يمثل بارقة أمل للمصابين بهذا المرض.*
ويقوم الاكتشاف الجديد على وضع الخلايا المنتجة للأنسولين داخل الكبسولات قبل زرعها في أجساد المرضى، على أن تزود تلك الكبسولات بفتحات دقيقة تسمح بخروج الأنسولين إلى الدم وتحول، في الوقت عينه، دون دخول خلايا جهاز المناعة.
ومن المتوقع أن يكون لهذا الاكتشاف أثر كبير على سبل علاج مرضى السكري الذين يبلغ عددهم في الولايات المتحدة أكثر من عشرين مليون شخص، بينهم 10 في المائة من مرضى النمط الأول.
ويتعرض مرضى هذا النمط من السكري للمرض خلال طفولتهم، حيث يدمر جهاز المناعة الخلايا المنتجة للأنسولين لسبب غير معروف، مما يجبر المرضى على تلقي المادة عبر الحقن الوريدية، مخافة تعرضهم لنوبات سكر قد تتسبب لهم بالعمى أو الفشل الكلوي.
ويلجأ الأطباء في بعض الحالات إلى إعادة زرع خلايا منتجة للانسولين في أجساد المرضى كحل أخير، غير أن مقاومة الجسم لتلك الخلايا يتسبب غالباً في فشل العلاج، غير أن الاكتشاف الجديد قد يقلب أساليب العلاج رأساً على عقب، وفقاً لأسوشيتد برس.
وجاء في الدراسة التي نشرت الأحد في مجلة الطب الطبيعي، أن الكبسولات تحتوي على مادة "ألجنيت" المستخرجة من أعشاب البحر، إلى جانب الحديد الذي يسمح بتعقب الخلايا مغناطيسياً، وقد تم زرعها في عدد من الفئران المخبرية والخنازير.
وقد نجحت التجارب بشكل كامل، إذ عاد مستوى السكر في دماء الفئران إلى طبيعته، كما أنتجت الكبسولات التي زرعت في كبد الخنازير كمية كافية من الأنسولين، كما ثبتت في مكانها دون حراك.
يشار إلى أن مرض السكري، الذي ينتشر بكثرة في الدول الغنية، سيبلغ قريباً معدلات مخيفة في الدول الفقيرة، وفقاً لتقرير أعده البنك الدولي.
ولفت البنك إلى أن انتشار تلك الأمراض لم يعد مقتصراً على كبار السن، بل أن 75 في المائة من المرضى في الدول الفقيرة والمتوسطة النمو هم من الفئة العمرية الفاعلة التي تتراوح بين 15 و69 عاماً، مما سيرتب أعباء إضافية على النمو الاقتصادي.


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*

موضوع مهم جدا جدا ياقلم حر 
للاسف مرض السكرى زاد انتشاره في الفترة الاخيرة و من المهم جدا ان نعرف معلومات عنه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## قلم حر (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*



nonogirl89 قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا جدا ياقلم حر​
> للاسف مرض السكرى زاد انتشاره في الفترة الاخيرة و من المهم جدا ان نعرف معلومات عنه
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


فعلا هو منتشر جدا ......و أصعب ما فيه الحميه القاسيه الدائمه التي يجب أن يتبعها كل مريض .
ربنا يشفي الجميع .
شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*

عصير البرتقال ممكن بل ومفيد لمرضى السكري
1724 (GMT+04:00) - 28/08/07





البرتقال مفيد أيضا حتى لمرضى السكري
--------------------------------​*بفالو، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- على خلاف ما كان يعتقد، بإمكان مرضى السكّري، تناول عصير البرتقال رغم احتوائه على كميات كبيرة من السكّر.*
ونقلت أسوشيتد برس عن نتائج دراسة علمية أمريكية أنّ الأهمّ من ذلك أنّ لعصير البرتقال فوائد جمة لصحة مريض السكري بسبب غناه بمادة الفلافونوويد.
وأضافت الدراسة أنّ هذه المادة تعدّ "مادة سحرية بالفعل" لأنها تمنع التوتر الذي يؤدي إلى تدمير خلايا حيوية في جسد مريض السكري.
وقام رئيس فريق البحث البروفيسور باريس دندونا من جامعة بفالو بتجربة شملت 32 مشاركا يعانون من التوتر المعروف لدى مرضى السكري وقسمهم على أربعة أجزاء بحيث تناولوا ما يعادل 300 كيلو كالوري من السكر تحت أشكال مختلفة مثل الغلوكوز والفروكتوز وعصير البرتقال والماء المخلوط بالسكارين.
وبعد أخذ عينات من دم المشاركين في التجربة، لاحظ دندونا تزايدا في نسبة التوتر لدى من تناولوا الغلوكوز "فيما لم تتم ملاحظة أي علامة لوجود التوتر لدى من تناولوا عصير البرتقال رغم أنهم احتسوا نفس الكمية من السكر."


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

1613 (GMT+04:00) - 02/09/08
*خبير: تخفيض الوزن والرياضة للتصدي لمرض السكري*​ 






سيدة تخضع لعلاج الحقن بالإنسولين
------------------------------------------------​ 






*الكويت (CNN)-- أكد خبير صحة أن إمكانية الوقاية من مرض السكري ممكنة بنسبة 60 في المائة، عبر تخفيض وزن الجسم وممارسة الرياضة بحدود نصف ساعة يوميا.*
وقال رئيس رابطة السمنة بالجمعية الطبية الكويتية واستشاري الغدد الصماء الطبيب يوسف بوعباس في لقاء خاص مع وكالة الانباء الكويتية (كونا) حول مرض السكري أن هذا الداء يعتبر من أكثر الأمراض انتشارا في العالم بما فيه منطقة الخليج والكويت التي تعد من أكثر الدول التي ينتشر فيها هذا المرض حتى أصبح بمثابة وباء ينتشر بزيادة عاما بعد عام.
وأوضح أن الإحصائيات تشير إلى أن داء السكري ينتشر في دولة الكويت بنسبة تتراوح ما بين 15 إلى 20 في المائة مما يجعلها من أعلى الدول المصابة بداء السكري إقليميا وعالميا.
وأكد أن مرض السكري يعتبر من أشد الأمراض فتكاً بالانسان على المدى الطويل، لما يصاحبه من مضاعفات خطيرة تصيب أعضاء الجسم المختلفة، مما يجعل محاولة الوقاية منه وعلاجه بصورة وثيقة من أهم الأهداف لأي خطط صحية يراد لها النجاح في القضاء على مخاطر هذا المرض.



وقال الدكتور بوعباس إن هذا المرض ينقسم إلى نوعين، وذلك بحسب توصيات رابطة الجمعية الأمريكية لداء السكري. الأول هو السكري الذي يصيب الأطفال ويعتمد اعتماداً كلياً على الإنسولين في العلاج، بينما الثاني هو الذي يصيب الكبار ويكون في العادة مكتسباً بسبب داء السمنة والذي لا يعتمد اعتماداً كلياً في علاجه على الإنسولين.
وأضاف أن داء السكري من النوع الثاني أصبح الآن يصيب الأطفال في عمر 15 إلى 16 عاماً، على عكس ما كان في السنوات العشر الماضية، حيث كانت أغلب حالات مرض السكري عند الأطفال من النوع الأول، ولكن أصبح في الآونة الأخيرة حوالي 30 إلى 40 بالمائة من هذه الحالات عند الأطفال، من النوع الثاني، وذلك بسبب ازدياد معدلات السمنة عند الأطفال في هذا العمر.
وشدد الطبيب على إمكانية الوقاية من المرض بحسب الدراسات العلمية الحديثة، ما يعني إعطاء أهمية كبرى للتوعية.
ويقول الطبيب إن أكبر دراسة في هذا المجال أطلّع عليها، بينت أنه بالإمكان منع مرض السكري بنسبة 60 بالمائة إذا ما تم تخفيض الوزن بحدود سبعة كيلوغرامات، إضافة إلى ممارسة الرياضة بحدود نصف ساعة يوميا من المشي بحركة سريعة.





وقال بوعباس إن علاج مرض السكري من النوع الأول يتم بالحقن عن طريق الجلد لدفع الانسولين، أما السكري من النوع الثاني فعادة يكون علاجه عن طريق الحمية والرياضة إضافة إلى تناول الأدوية المساعدة.
وأضاف أن علاج الأمراض المصاحبة للسكري بشكل فعال، يقلل من المضاعفات المتعلقة بهذا المرض ومنها علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم للوصول به إلى المستوى الطبيعي بهدف المحافظة على وظائف الكلية والتقليل من جلطات القلب والدماغ.


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*



قلم حر قال:


> عصير البرتقال ممكن بل ومفيد لمرضى السكري
> 1724 (gmt+04:00) - 28/08/07
> 
> 
> ...



الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي قلم حر

موضوع هايل . جاري جالس جنبي
لمل قراء الموضوع بكى 
السكري معه لا ينزل لا بالوقلية ولا بالدواء
ويعدعي لك بالتوفيق
سلام المسيح​


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: السكري ! دراسات متعدده  ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .*



كليم متى قال:


> الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي قلم حر​
> 
> موضوع هايل . جاري جالس جنبي
> لمل قراء الموضوع بكى
> ...


ربنا يشفيه .
شكرا لك و له .

السكري أصبح داء مستشري في مجتمعنا , و ربنا يعين المصاب فيه .
أنت تعرف أني لست طبيبا , و لا مختصا , لكن لأي أستفسار منه , يا ريت تراسلني , ممكن أفيده بمعلومات ( من مصادرها طبعا ) , و لو أرتاح لهالمعلومات , يتأكد من طبيب أو مختص بالأول , و بعدين يجربها .
أما الدراسات المنقوله هنا , فمراجعها موجوده ( و كلها شبكات اٍخباريه عالميه محترمه ) و لو حب يتأكد , أنا مستعد لجلب الروابط من النت لأي معلومه موجوده .

 شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------

